# A 33 footer in the Pacific



## Rek (Apr 28, 2021)

Hey sail net crowd,

Been the owner of a 33-foot racer/cruiser for 5 years, left to sail around the Pacific to sail to Japan, by way of the South Pacific (a longer, but very pleasant route). The start of the pandemic coincided with my arrival back in my home country in 2020, was lucky not to have to suffer border closures, many of my cruising friends were not so lucky (with their boat trapped in NZ, or other places).

Am now busy fixing up my boat. Pushed it hard and it now needs a bit of love before I can get going again. Got many difficult projects to complete, and will likely poke around here for ideas, or help .

Cheers!


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

What was your route? Where did you 'turn right' yo head to Japan?


----------



## Skipper Jer (Aug 26, 2008)

Was it difficult checking into Japan? Did you have to get permission to harbor hop in Japan. Did you visit the Aleutian Islands ?


----------



## Rek (Apr 28, 2021)

MarkofSeaLife said:


> What was your route? Where did you 'turn right' yo head to Japan?


Not certain you're asking about the whole route, but I left from Canada, US West Coast and to Mexico. Jumped to French Polynesia, Cook Islands, Niue, Tonga, New Zealand, then up to Fiji and the Marshalls.

My goal was to make landfall in Chichijima, so I went directly from the Marshall Islands. Had dinghy issues (silly thing could no longer float) so I had to skip Kosrae and Guam. Sailed near the Mariana's and then pointed north towards Ogasawara. Spent some time there, then went to mainland and sailed around the East coast.


----------



## Rek (Apr 28, 2021)

Skipper Jer said:


> Was it difficult checking into Japan? Did you have to get permission to harbor hop in Japan. Did you visit the Aleutian Islands ?


It's kind of a pain, especially if you plan to enter through a closed port (which is what i did). You have to send many documents in advance, including a permission to land at a closed port. If you enter at an open port you still need to announce your arrival, but not as many papers to fill.

Japan now as a cruising permit, although many weren't entirely aware of its existence... like if you don't ask for it, they won't give it to you. This permit permits you to sail around without having to constantly give them a detailed schedule of your route, travel time and planned stops. Although, I've found that authorities will come and see you anyway... even with a permit you'll have extra paperwork to fill at certain ports.

No I didn't stop in the Aleutians. That was in June 2020. Was concerned with port closures because of the pandemic, so skipped straight to Canada. Still had all of the info tho, in case I had to do an emergency stop.


----------

